# Are you viewing this as a guest?



## Stravinsky

Well why not register and join in?
We wont bite, we'll help with local info and requirements, and who knows .... you might get hooked!


----------



## Wils & Nance

I have just signed in .........and I am 1 of 49 ..........48 guests !!!
Go on take the plunge....someone has the answer you are looking for....if not, they will help you find it !
Really nice, helpful bunch of peeps on here !


----------



## Big Pete

yea dont be shy 

join us and intermingle hmmmmm think thats the right word


----------



## oddball

Yeah , could be just 'Jest' the right thing to do , often get a good laugh as well as free help and advise .Colin


----------



## Guest

OK, so I jumped off the high board and now waiting for the splash. Hope the water is warm.


----------



## andypandy

hello 
i have just registered and what a good site
i still live in the uk, but trying my best to get out of it.


----------



## Big Pete

andypandy said:


> hello
> i have just registered and what a good site
> i still live in the uk, but *trying my best to get out of it*.



Hi and welcome Andy

Join the club we all want out


----------



## Jo&Ricky

Hi, Jo from Oban, Scotland here. Having looked around the web for expat websites, this one seems by far, the best. Our house is on the market and we are registered with several agents in spain, all are pushing for viewings, but as we have not settled on location, we are thinking of taking a 6 month rent, to give plenty of time to research areas etc. Any helpful hints?


----------



## Stravinsky

Jo&Ricky said:


> Hi, Jo from Oban, Scotland here. Having looked around the web for expat websites, this one seems by far, the best. Our house is on the market and we are registered with several agents in spain, all are pushing for viewings, but as we have not settled on location, we are thinking of taking a 6 month rent, to give plenty of time to research areas etc. Any helpful hints?



Hiya

Dont rely on agents .... a lot of them are useless 
Best by far, get over here, find the areas you like and then search for property. Rent in the area you like for 6 months and then look for a purchase if you still want to. Gives you time, and also you can make sure you like the area

Start a new thread for questions maybe


----------



## Goldberg

Wow, what advice, dont rely on agents, alot are useless.

And what do people do after they have rented 6 months?
The majority of properties sold in the resale market are via agents. I dont think this is very prudent advice. And you will probably use agents if you buy and sell.

Though well meaning, I dont think this is prudent.

Of course rent, but be sensible about things. We are talking about money, assets, laws, areas, local politics, language issues, inheritances, future developments. 

Agents have their place, as do developers, as do buyers, as do lawyers and bankers. It should be an enjoyable experience.

Spain is an unregulated market for purchasing or selling property, but to tar all with one brush is like saying all policemen are corrupt, or all lawyers are bent or all banks are greedy. It is simply not true.

Most people are discerning, the advice I would give to people is take it slow. And speak to many people. Arrange a good lawyer. The lawyer is probably the most important person you will need. So get a straight one.

Most problems we find in buying property in Spain tend to be legal issues. Be it new roads going in, unlicenced property, non declaration of things on the title deed. 
A good agent can find a great property but the lawyer checks it is sound. This is an expert that you should not live with out. And source a good one.

Good luck. Ask around if you are unsure.


----------



## Stravinsky

Goldberg said:


> Wow, what advice, dont rely on agents, alot are useless.
> 
> And what do people do after they have rented 6 months?
> The majority of properties sold in the resale market are via agents. I dont think this is very prudent advice. And you will probably use agents if you buy and sell.
> 
> Though well meaning, I dont think this is prudent.
> 
> Of course rent, but be sensible about things. We are talking about money, assets, laws, areas, local politics, language issues, inheritances, future developments.
> 
> Agents have their place, as do developers, as do buyers, as do lawyers and bankers. It should be an enjoyable experience.
> 
> Spain is an unregulated market for purchasing or selling property, but to tar all with one brush is like saying all policemen are corrupt, or all lawyers are bent or all banks are greedy. It is simply not true.
> 
> Most people are discerning, the advice I would give to people is take it slow. And speak to many people. Arrange a good lawyer. The lawyer is probably the most important person you will need. So get a straight one.
> 
> Most problems we find in buying property in Spain tend to be legal issues. Be it new roads going in, unlicenced property, non declaration of things on the title deed.
> A good agent can find a great property but the lawyer checks it is sound. This is an expert that you should not live with out. And source a good one.
> 
> Good luck. Ask around if you are unsure.


Well a lot of them are useless!!!!! Its clear to see by their attitudes and approach. Its clearly GOOD advice to rent for six months because in those 6 months you can tell if you like the area you have chosen and you can suss out the good agents and take your time in choosing. Note I didn't say _all_ agents are useless, but in a situation where you can find the same property for sale with lots of agents at many different agents it pays to take your time and care


----------



## Big Pete

Stravinsky said:


> Well a lot of them are useless!!!!! Its clear to see by their attitudes and approach. Its clearly GOOD advice to rent for six months because in those 6 months you can tell if you like the area you have chosen and you can suss out the good agents and take your time in choosing. Note I didn't say _all_ agents are useless, but in a situation where you can find the same property for sale with lots of agents at many different agents it pays to take your time and care


Arent you an agent Strav 

 you have your own website and rent and sell dont you


----------



## Stravinsky

Big Pete said:


> Arent you an agent Strav
> 
> you have your own website and rent and sell dont you



No ....... I dont actually


----------



## Big Pete

Stravinsky said:


> No ....... I dont actually


Well you used to have , have you sold it then ? i thought it was a good site well designed clear precise and everything . hmmmmm you havent got the link anymore either hmmmmm so whats the story ?


----------



## owdoggy

Hi from another expat wannabe. Our plan is also to rent for 6 months or so while we look to buy 'cos the advice all seems to point to getting out there & having a good chinwag with as many people as poss....... something Mrs Doggy reckons I'm very good at ...... can't imagine what she means by that. 


Doggy


----------



## RedLiz

*I've done it!*

Your post convinced me to do it...so I cn comment and pick everyone's brains now......2 weeks and I'll be out there and I can't wait! 
Working at Sunny View School in Torremolinos and living in Benalmadena Costa.
Where should I visit first?????


----------



## carlweeks

me and the missus want to get away also,to spain,preferably to mallorca.HELP.with anything please,thanks.


----------



## julie&andy

Hi my name is julie, i live in norfolk england.
Hoping to move to france.
But been advised to speak to the spanish forum!!!!
iIf this is right, could you let me know.

Many thanx
Julie


----------



## Stravinsky

julie&andy said:


> Hi my name is julie, i live in norfolk england.
> Hoping to move to france.
> But been advised to speak to the spanish forum!!!!
> iIf this is right, could you let me know.
> 
> Many thanx
> Julie


Hi and welcome
Yes you're in the right place

Any questions just start your own thread below and we'll try to help


----------



## tam popo

*Hiya....*



Stravinsky said:


> Well why not register and join in?
> We wont bite, we'll help with local info and requirements, and who knows .... you might get hooked!


Hiya.....just feeling my way this great site and I apologise if I make a few mistakes along the way.
I'm moving to Benidorm in a few weeks time at the tender age of 56, to live there permanently. I'm retired, have a slight walking problem but am fit if a little fat (stuff happens, right!!).
Any help, tips, or advice would be most appreciated from anyone. I'll driving down to Beni in my new Fiat Punto and living in it or a small campervan I have, until proper accomodation can be found. Not looking for a job......yet.
I'm currently in Glasgow but English, don't speak fluent Spanish but can get by...just!!!!
A great site you've got here.....


----------



## Stravinsky

Hi there
Admire your asense of adventure, living in a Fiat Punto

I dont think you will be sleeping in it for long though, as you should find accomodation easily.

Keep us informed 



tam popo said:


> Hiya.....just feeling my way this great site and I apologise if I make a few mistakes along the way.
> I'm moving to Benidorm in a few weeks time at the tender age of 56, to live there permanently. I'm retired, have a slight walking problem but am fit if a little fat (stuff happens, right!!).
> Any help, tips, or advice would be most appreciated from anyone. I'll driving down to Beni in my new Fiat Punto and living in it or a small campervan I have, until proper accomodation can be found. Not looking for a job......yet.
> I'm currently in Glasgow but English, don't speak fluent Spanish but can get by...just!!!!
> A great site you've got here.....


----------



## tam popo

*Hiya (again)....*



Stravinsky said:


> Hi there
> Admire your asense of adventure, living in a Fiat Punto
> 
> I dont think you will be sleeping in it for long though, as you should find accomodation easily.
> 
> Keep us informed


Living in a Fiat isn't what I'm used to, I must admit!!!! I'm doing the research on prices and areas etc in and around Benidorm. It has to be Benni 'cos I'm familiar with the area and its a 12 month season, gotta keep busy etc. My laptop is my office, and my pension is huge (joke!!). There's also a large ex-Pat 'feel' to Beni, which is good to start with and help is always needed, mainy to avoid those 'problems' that occur. Anyway, thanks again mi amigo!!!!


----------



## sheilaw

Dont know if you are still looking, but the best advice, tried and tested many times is find an area you like then go and sit in a bar - ask questions or just listen to everyone talking and you will find out all the pitfalls and advantages, also you will know if you will fit in there socially!!! You will also avoid making a very expensive mistake as people will always be honest unless they have a property to sell in that area of course!

Many people I know wish they had done this, to their cost.


----------



## tigersharkjs

Hi..Yep, I just took the plunge..and joined YAY!! We travel frequently to Spain..the only area I can say I was not completely keen on was up north in Basque country.. All the Spanish town signs had been black spray painted and new Euskadi words penned in..problem was the map I had only had town names in Spanish. Anyway, would not return to that area. So, we'll be looking to rent. I'm looking on other forum areas also for advice/comments. Thanks!!!


----------



## Stravinsky

tigersharkjs said:


> Hi..Yep, I just took the plunge..and joined YAY!! We travel frequently to Spain..the only area I can say I was not completely keen on was up north in Basque country.. All the Spanish town signs had been black spray painted and new Euskadi words penned in..problem was the map I had only had town names in Spanish. Anyway, would not return to that area. So, we'll be looking to rent. I'm looking on other forum areas also for advice/comments. Thanks!!!


Welcome to the forum


----------



## markjd

we have just started renting for 6 months inland 1 hour from benidorm, £315 per month 2 bed house. make sure you organise in advance for rental viewings we tried at short notice and nobody seems to do anything in a hurry, we were let down by 2 agents (english) and ended up having to choose between 2 properties, one which we were told was refurbished but was a dump in a village with 200 residence and the one we are in.
A week after we went back to the UK we got people calling


----------



## tigersharkjs

*Thanks!*



markjd said:


> we have just started renting for 6 months inland 1 hour from benidorm, £315 per month 2 bed house. make sure you organise in advance for rental viewings we tried at short notice and nobody seems to do anything in a hurry, we were let down by 2 agents (english) and ended up having to choose between 2 properties, one which we were told was refurbished but was a dump in a village with 200 residence and the one we are in.
> A week after we went back to the UK we got people calling


Wow, this is good info. So, how does one begin finding/searching for a rental? Where do you find these agents? Thanks


----------



## markjd

we just searched under long term rentals spain on google, you have to trawl through lots of sites, we also have free calls to spain over the internet with an american phone company for our business £8 a month, there is a set up fee but i call spain, netherlands germany, usa,canada, uk and more all free.
If you can give me an idea of area then i will gladly see if any are covered by the agents we have info on, we are inland from benidorm by at least an hour left of alcoy at a place called ontinyent, you can find it on multimap or something like that, properties are cheaper inland but it depends what you are doing for work


----------



## mike-b

*first timer!*

Hi,

My name is Mike, I've just registered with this fantastic site, I stumbled across it by mistake. Like a lot of people, I'm desperate to get out of this country, but it's all about timing for my wife and myself. But, I'm sure it will happen soon!

I'm trying my hardest to learn Spanish at present, and holiday regularly around the Costa Del Sol / Almeria areas.


----------



## Burriana Babs

mike-b said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name is Mike, I've just registered with this fantastic site, I stumbled across it by mistake. Like a lot of people, I'm desperate to get out of this country, but it's all about timing for my wife and myself. But, I'm sure it will happen soon!
> 
> I'm trying my hardest to learn Spanish at present, and holiday regularly around the Costa Del Sol / Almeria areas.


We live on the Costa del Sol and have for over two years. We love it. Any closer to your move yet?


----------



## mike-b

Burriana Babs said:


> We live on the Costa del Sol and have for over two years. We love it. Any closer to your move yet?


It's still in the planning stage at the moment, and unfortunately we wont be able to get out till after Christmas, lot's happening here at present.
My wifes uncle has a house in Otivar, a few miles inland from Almunecar, so we'll probably stay there in late January for a week.
We viewed some properties earlier this year around the Malaga area, we particularly liked Antequera, handy for the airport, and a very nice area, but nothing really grabbed us.
Anyway, thanks for your message,

Mike


----------



## edwardkirkby

Just wanted to say Hi to everyone here. Just become a member.

Ed


----------



## owdoggy

edwardkirkby said:


> Just wanted to say Hi to everyone here. Just become a member.
> 
> Ed


Welcome!



Doggy


----------



## edwardkirkby

Could you tell me how to create a signature at the bottom of my posts?

Many thanks


----------



## jojo

edwardkirkby said:


> Could you tell me how to create a signature at the bottom of my posts?
> 
> Many thanks


Yes, you go to "user CP" on the left side of the green band across the top and then about half way down the left side you´ll see "edit signature" That should do it????? 

hope I´m right!!?? LOL

Jo


----------



## owdoggy

edwardkirkby said:


> Could you tell me how to create a signature at the bottom of my posts?
> 
> Many thanks


If you click on "User CP" on the (nearly) top left of the page you'll find all the gubbins in there.




Doggy


----------



## jojo

owdoggy said:


> If you click on "User CP" on the (nearly) top left of the page you'll find all the gubbins in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy



Oi, I was first !!!!!!!

Jo


----------



## edwardkirkby

I haven't got that option on mine, just:

Edit Your Details
Customize Profile
Profile Privacy
Edit Profile Picture
Networking
Contacts & Friends
Social Groups
Settings & Options
Edit Avatar
Edit Email & Password
Edit Options
Edit Ignore List
Subscribed Threads
Folders
Subscriptions
List Subscriptions
Edit Folders
Miscellaneous
Event Reminders
Paid Subscriptions
Attachments

Is it in one of these?


----------



## owdoggy

edwardkirkby said:


> I haven't got that option on mine, just:
> 
> Edit Your Details
> Customize Profile
> Profile Privacy
> Edit Profile Picture
> Networking
> Contacts & Friends
> Social Groups
> Settings & Options
> Edit Avatar
> Edit Email & Password
> Edit Options
> Edit Ignore List
> Subscribed Threads
> Folders
> Subscriptions
> List Subscriptions
> Edit Folders
> Miscellaneous
> Event Reminders
> Paid Subscriptions
> Attachments
> 
> Is it in one of these?


It should be in there but I think certain features on here don't kick in 'till you've posted a few times. Somebody who knows what they're really talking about will be along to tell you for definite

Doggy


----------



## jojo

edwardkirkby said:


> I haven't got that option on mine, just:
> 
> Edit Your Details
> Customize Profile
> Profile Privacy
> Edit Profile Picture
> Networking
> Contacts & Friends
> Social Groups
> Settings & Options
> Edit Avatar
> Edit Email & Password
> Edit Options
> Edit Ignore List
> Subscribed Threads
> Folders
> Subscriptions
> List Subscriptions
> Edit Folders
> Miscellaneous
> Event Reminders
> Paid Subscriptions
> Attachments
> 
> Is it in one of these?


settings and options, try clicking on it and see what happens??

Jo


----------



## jojo

Are we on the same forum LOL... STEVE?????????? need your help 

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo

edwardkirkby said:


> Just wanted to say Hi to everyone here. Just become a member.
> 
> Ed



Hi Ed, really nice to meet you, even if we cant see anything about you 

Jo


----------



## edwardkirkby

Nice to meet you to! 

I must be being stupid, but i cant find the opttion to include a signature on my posts - never mind.


----------



## jojo

edwardkirkby said:


> Nice to meet you to!
> 
> I must be being stupid, but i cant find the opttion to include a signature on my posts - never mind.


no, I´m sure theres an explanation.. I know that theres a rule on the forum that prevents you "private messaging" iuntil you´ve posted at least 4 posts, so maybe that has something to do with it???When you´ve posted four have another look, but its definately where we said!!?? 

Jo xxx


----------



## edwardkirkby

Ill keep a look out for it then after i've posted a bit more.

Thanks again


----------



## jojo

well you´ve done five now, so maybe have another look???????

Jo


----------



## edwardkirkby

ok found a link to enter a signature and it says im not permitted to ahve one - oh well!


----------



## jojo

edwardkirkby said:


> ok found a link to enter a signature and it says im not permitted to ahve one - oh well!


I guess you´re just not quite important enough yet . I dont know, computers are a mystery to me, it´s simply amazing that I managed to put my photo on???? 

You can still talk to us without a signature tho!! We dont mind 

Jo xxxxx


----------



## expatforum - rules

edwardkirkby said:


> ok found a link to enter a signature and it says im not permitted to ahve one - oh well!


Hi. Jojo's right. You need to be an active member and have made 5 posts before you can access the signature in your profile (and have PMs). We upgrade accounts on an hourly basis so you may need to wait for an hour before your account is upgraded.

Regards
Bob


----------



## Limoncella

Ok, before I post my first thread, I'd like to say hi to everyone on here sharing "la dolce vita" in sunny Spain! It's a very friendly and helpful forum... Encantada!


----------



## jojo

Limoncella said:


> Ok, before I post my first thread, I'd like to say hi to everyone on here sharing "la dolce vita" in sunny Spain! It's a very friendly and helpful forum... Encantada!


Hi and Encantada to you too!!!! Look forward to hearing from you and about you!!

Jo xx


----------



## Limoncella

Cheers jojo, good to hear from you! I have noticed your super sleek bob: FAB!!!


----------



## jojo

Limoncella said:


> Cheers jojo, good to hear from you! I have noticed your super sleek bob: FAB!!!


Thanx! It doesnt look like that very often, I glued it down for the photos!!!! My daughters call me "lego head"!!!?????


Jo xxx


----------

